# Peach Dump Cake in the Smoker - Oh Man!!



## TulsaJeff (Oct 13, 2021)

Wade Smith, a newsletter subscriber, sent me his dump cake recipe and I, of course, cooked it in the smoker (pellet smoker). It could easily be cooked in the oven as well but I figure this is a great thing to do in the pellet smoker and keep the heat out of the kitchen.

Because it's cooked at a higher heat, there is little to no smoke to speak of and you don't end up getting smoke flavor in the cake.. this may disappoint some and make others happy. Regardless, it's one of the easiest desserts I've ever made and everyone who tried it, admitted it was pretty darn good!

Some of you may be wondering why it's called “dump cake” and I'll tell you what I told my 5 year old grandson.. “_because you dump everything in the bowl and cook it just like that without any fuss_”.

This one is peach but it's just as easy to make it apple, cherry, blueberry, etc. by simply using a different pie filling!

*Helpful Information*

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 45-60 minutes
Smoker Temp: 375°F
Recommended Wood: Any flavor of pellet will work
*What You'll Need*

Yellow cake mix (15.25 ounces or similar)
2 cans (20 ounces each) of peach pie filling (or apple, cherry, etc.)
1 stick of butter (¼ lb)
½ teaspoon all spice
½ teaspoon cinnamon
*Step 1: Pie Filling into Bowl*
Pie filling into a 9 x 13 dish.








*Step 2: Dump Cake into Dish*
I didn't actually "dump" it.. I sort of poured it all over the top of the fruit as evenly as I could but I figure you can probably take as little pains as you like with this part.

As you can see it certainly was not even but then, it doesn't have to be;-)







Press it down firmly all over.. I opted to use a potato masher for this and it worked great!







*Step 3: Slices of Butter All Over*
Cut a stick of butter into a bunch of smaller pieces. I ended up with 16 pieces but don't count them or you're missing the whole point of the dump cake.

Lay the pieces all over the top of the pressed down cake mix.

I forced myself to NOT make even rows.. that was difficult but I persevered!







*Step 4: Spices on Top*
I poured what looked like ½ teaspoon each of all spice and cinnamon into my hand, mixed the two together and sprinkled the mixture all over the top of the cake mix and butter.







*Step 5: Preheat Smoker*
Preheat the pellet smoker to 375°F using whatever pellets you have available.

This preheating step should probably be done before you even start putting the ingredients into the dish.. depends on how efficient you want to be.







*Step 6: Cook the Dump Cake*
Place the dump cake into the smoker and let it begin it's 45-60 minute vacation in the smoke and heat.







I was using a Pyrex dish and, based on past experiences, I opted to NOT lay the cold dish directly onto the very hot grates.

When I was ready to insert the cake, I placed a pan with a Bradley rack on the grates and sat the Pyrex dish on top of that. In this way it could heat up more slowly and evenly and no exploding glass.

In case you haven't figured it out, I've had bad experiences with glass dishes changing temperature too quickly!

*Step 7: Finish*
Unlike meat, we are not looking for a certain temperature but rather a pleasing golden brown color.

Check it at 30 minutes, then again at 45 minutes and sort of go from there.

Mine took 60 minutes but depending on your smoker and perhaps the type of pan or dish that you use, this could vary for you.







*Step 8: Let it Cool*
Set it on the counter and let it cool for a few minutes before serving, or serve it right away if you insist.

I served myself a piece and, in that moment, there was nothing more perfect!







_From a recipe posted at https://www.smoking-meat.com/dump-cake-in-the-pellet-smoker_


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 13, 2021)

That looks and sounds great


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 13, 2021)

Looks and sounds delicious Tulsa. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks for posting this. I'm not a baker by any means but occasionally enjoy some dessert...but it needs to be REALLY easy to make. This sounds very good and easy enough that I can handle it.

Robert


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 13, 2021)

Add a little ice cream to this and you may slap a very dear relative


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 13, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> Add a little ice cream to this and you may slap a very dear relative



Believe me sir, that was one of the first thoughts that crossed my mind   I might even throw in some of those Tennessee moonshine peaches I got in the Christmas exchange last year. That could be an interesting twist.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 13, 2021)

That looks to be scrumptious, bookmarked! I'll have to give it a shot in my oven, thanks Jeff!


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 13, 2021)

That looks delicious and easy enough, I'll have to give it a try.  Well, good bye diet, lol.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 13, 2021)

That looks great , and I like dump cakes. I have done a couple cakes and 
my donuts for the last Throwdown in the smoker.

Thanks for posting Jeff

David


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 13, 2021)

Sounds good my wife makes dump cake all the time but never thought about in the smoker. But have cooked them under our wood stove on the hearth.

Warren


----------



## Carbon1960 (Oct 13, 2021)

This would also work very well in a Dutch oven while camping.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 13, 2021)

Carbon1960 said:


> This would also work very well in a Dutch oven while camping.


For sure


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 13, 2021)

Looks good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 13, 2021)

Looks and sounds amazing! I’ve had dump cakes a few times and they were phenomenal. Yours looks killer.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 13, 2021)

Very nice!  That brings memories of Dutch oven cooking as a scout!

Oh very good advice on the glassware....many many years ago my wife was making a roasted Italian dish and poured a can of stewed maters in while hot, it was like a bomb went off..... glass and maters all over the kitchen......she was barefoot so I had to clean a path for her to get out so she could go get pizza while I shop vac’d


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 14, 2021)

Yes sir that might be going on this weekend  ! Not a baker either but I believe I can handle this. Thanks for sharing Jeff


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 14, 2021)

Looks amazing! Thank you for sharing! Even I could “bake” that


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2021)

That looks pretty darn good Jeff, especially with vanilla ice cream.
Al


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 14, 2021)

You can use 2 ~20oz cans.  I do it all the time.  My favorite is one crushed pineapple and one cherry pie filling.  You can also melt the butter and pour it on top of the cake mix.  I tend to top it with brown sugar and/or flake coconut.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 15, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> You can use 2 ~20oz cans.  I do it all the time.  My favorite is one crushed pineapple and one cherry pie filling.  You can also melt the butter and pour it on top of the cake mix.  I tend to top it with brown sugar and/or flake coconut.



Thanks for the tips! That cherry pineapple sounds great!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 15, 2021)

That's about the easiest cake recipe I've ever seen, and it sounds like a winner.  I'll be doing it.
Thanks, Jeff.
Gary


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 15, 2021)

Love those dump cakes.  Blueberry another good one.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 15, 2021)

I thought about pickled peaches today as I was placing a grocery order and I think a pickled peach dump cake would be wonderful.  They are kinda pricey unless you make your own.  It's easy to do with canned peaches.  Here's a recipe for anyone inclined to try a dump cake made with them.

Ingredients:
29-ounce can peach halves
½ cup sugar
1/3 cup vinegar - white or ACV
1 cinnamon stick                or 1 tsp ground
1 teaspoon ground cloves
¼ teaspoon curry powder
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon powdered orange peel

Directions:
Drain peaches, reserving syrup.
In a medium pan, bring the reserved syrup sugar, vinegar and remaining ingredients to a boil; let boil for 10 minutes.
Add peaches and simmer for 5 minutes. Serve hot or cold.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 18, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> I thought about pickled peaches today as I was placing a grocery order and I think a pickled peach dump cake would be wonderful.  They are kinda pricey unless you make your own.  It's easy to do with canned peaches.  Here's a recipe for anyone inclined to try a dump cake made with them.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 29-ounce can peach halves
> ...



A little concerned about the curry powder but I'm willing to try it anyway! 

Anything homemade is better than what you can buy in the store.. hands down!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 18, 2021)

I actually have a cookbook on nothing but dump cakes.

Warren


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 18, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> A little concerned about the curry powder but I'm willing to try it anyway!
> 
> Anything homemade is better than what you can buy in the store.. hands down!



I was too when I first made it.  Now I wouldn't be without it.

You can do a little cayenne or red pepper flakes too.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks for the like Jeff I appreciate it.

One never seems to have enough cook books and I do have yours.

Warren


----------

